

Ask HN:Facebook “Like” button hiding content on a non Facebook site? - DeanCollinsLCC

Do you know if its possible to have a Facebook “Like” button hiding content on a non facebook site?&#60;p&#62;Eg we know it’s possible to hide content on our fbml frames within Facebook eg www.Facebook.com/LiveBaseballChat but what i want to know is it possible to block the view of someone seeing non Facebook content unless they like a related page?&#60;p&#62;Eg can I have an image “hiding” the video or chat iframe on the www.LiveCourtChat.com page unless someone clicks a “Like” button for the www.Facebook.com/LiveCourtChat page?&#60;p&#62;Cheers,&#60;p&#62;Dean
======
Houston
This is definitely possible through a content locking gateway. I'm
programatically retarded, but if it's not urgent, I'll have my programming
friend write something up for you.

But, yes, this can definitely be done.

------
DeanCollinsLCC
no rush, surprised no one has done it before/ seems like a basic idea? thats
why i assumed it wasnt possible.

